# 1st Field/hunter shoot at AAA 4/18/10



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I guess I may see you on Sunday then 

It was good to see ya today :darkbeer:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

A great shoot at a great club.. I'll be there.. :thumb:


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

I will be there Ed.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Nino said:


> I will be there Ed.


who is this Nino guy?


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> who is this Nino guy?


Your Ride??????????????


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> Your Ride??????????????


I was talking about him posting


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

I think I will most likely be there. I shot at AAA about 10 years ago when I was in archery the first time. Will be cool to go back and shoot now that I somewhat know what I am doing.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Rattleman- I want to shoot that course again big time, but after today it's clear that I didn't do a good enough job of setting marks last week. I definitely had the wrong tape on my sight, and it took too many targets to figure out how wrong it was... so unless I can get out this week and correct that, I'll be spending next Sunday being a little more careful with setting new marks. I dropped half as many points on the second half as I did the first half. What could have been a 520 or better if I'd started like I finished ended up being a 489 because I had to figure out how many yards to take off of each target for about the first ten. No 20s at all on the first half, and 4 on the second half.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You guys turn on some big fans and push the rain back to Mon and Tues...I know it's far out but they are calling for rain Sat and Sun.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> You guys turn on some big fans and push the rain back to Mon and Tues...I know it's far out but they are calling for rain Sat and Sun.



Let's see what they're saying on Friday, and decide then.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> You guys turn on some big fans and push the rain back to Mon and Tues...I know it's far out but they are calling for rain Sat and Sun.


SPOT ON WEATHER is calling for rain on Friday and partly sunny the rest of the weekend. No rain in the picture after Friday afternoon


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> Rattleman- I want to shoot that course again big time, but after today it's clear that I didn't do a good enough job of setting marks last week. I definitely had the wrong tape on my sight, and it took too many targets to figure out how wrong it was... so unless I can get out this week and correct that, I'll be spending next Sunday being a little more careful with setting new marks. I dropped half as many points on the second half as I did the first half. What could have been a 520 or better if I'd started like I finished ended up being a 489 because I had to figure out how many yards to take off of each target for about the first ten. No 20s at all on the first half, and 4 on the second half.


You come out on Sunday morning and get a good 20 and a good 60 and we will get you a set of good numbers to shoot. (Better yet a good 30 and 60)


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> You come out on Sunday morning and get a good 20 and a good 60 and we will get you a set of good numbers to shoot. (Better yet a good 30 and 60)


how or why does it take so long to get decent marks for some? :noidea: 

I showed up Sat with a NEW bow and shot 11 arrows on the range and put on a tape....this isn't Nationals folks. You will get more out of a day shooting a round with marks that are a touch off and then making adjustments then spending the day at the range trying to get marks :wink:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> how or why does it take so long to get decent marks for some? :noidea:
> 
> I showed up Sat with a NEW bow and shot 11 arrows on the range and put on a tape....this isn't Nationals folks. You will get more out of a day shooting a round with marks that are a touch off and then making adjustments then spending the day at the range trying to get marks :wink:


Actually sometimes bad marks can be a blessing. Kinda makes you shoot that better form. Also you are more in tune with what is going on at the time.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Rattleman said:


> Actually sometimes bad marks can be a blessing. Kinda makes you shoot that better form. Also you are more in tune with what is going on at the time.


That's why they make pointers adjustable.. :chortle: :zip:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> That's why they make pointers adjustable.. :chortle: :zip:


True but only if the speed didn't change. Sometimes we as MEN cannot settle for mediocrity. Our egos will not allow this to happen. If it doesn't hit where we think we are aiming then it MUST be something wrong. NEVER is it our own fault.:mg:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Rattleman said:


> True but only if the speed didn't change. Sometimes we as MEN cannot settle for mediocrity. Our egos will not allow this to happen. If it doesn't hit where we think we are aiming then it MUST be something wrong. NEVER is it our own fault.:mg:


 :cheers:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> That's why they make pointers adjustable.. :chortle: :zip:



Not on a CBE TH3 sight. 

20-45 was in the spot. Past that I was getting all kinds of crazy stuff. The 80 mark put an arrow in the top of the target, almost off the paper... deliberately. I knew it would miss, but not how far. I shot the 70 with my 65 mark, and hit an inch high, then shot the 60 with the 55 , and the 50 with the 46 for a pair of 5s.

I swear I felt like I was shooting a 3-D with unmarked ranges until I figured out what was where.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> Not on a CBE TH3 sight.
> 
> 20-45 was in the spot. Past that I was getting all kinds of crazy stuff. The 80 mark put an arrow in the top of the target, almost off the paper... deliberately. I knew it would miss, but not how far. I shot the 70 with my 65 mark, and hit an inch high, then shot the 60 with the 55 , and the 50 with the 46 for a pair of 5s.
> 
> I swear I felt like I was shooting a 3-D with unmarked ranges until I figured out what was where.


Sounds like you either have an arrow flight problem or maybe you are shooting a higher poundage then last year. Because if 20 and 45 are dead nuts on then the rest have to be at least close. My guess is you have an arrow flight problem. What point weight are you using? To light a point weight will get you faster arrows but will also make your arrows do some crazy stuff. Try and stay around 100 grains or heavier of point weight and make sure that the arrows are spined correctly.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Rattleman said:


> Actually sometimes bad marks can be a blessing. Kinda makes you shoot that better form. Also you are more in tune with what is going on at the time.


Strange process, that's for sure. :wink:

... and that's a great idea. I'll get to the shop and pick up a new set of Lancaster tapes one day this week.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Rattleman said:


> Sounds like you either have an arrow flight problem or maybe you are shooting a higher poundage then last year. Because if 20 and 45 are dead nuts on then the rest have to be at least close. My guess is you have an arrow flight problem. What point weight are you using? To light a point weight will get you faster arrows but will also make your arrows do some crazy stuff. Try and stay around 100 grains or heavier of point weight and make sure that the arrows are spined correctly.


Shooting Easton ACC 3-28 shafts cut to 29" with 100 gr. points from a Protec with spirals at 55# with a 29" DL

Seems that should be a good combination to me.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> Shooting Easton ACC 3-28 shafts cut to 29" with 100 gr. points from a Protec with spirals at 55# with a 29" DL
> 
> Seems that should be a good combination to me.


According to Easton Charts it looks like you are shooting a too light of spined arrow. The spiral cam is considered a hard cam and the chart says that for a 29 in arrow at 55# with a hard cam you should be shooting a Group T9 or T10 or a 3-39 or 3-49


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Rattleman said:


> According to Easton Charts it looks like you are shooting a too light of spined arrow. The spiral cam is considered a hard cam and the chart says that for a 29 in arrow at 55# with a hard cam you should be shooting a Group T9 or T10 or a 3-39 or 3-49


Interesting. I just paid over $150 for those, and let my shop advise me on them.... and I just rechecked the weight. It's actually 51# but even at that according to the chart I'm slightly underspined.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> Interesting. I just paid over $150 for those, and let my shop advise me on them.... and I just rechecked the weight. It's actually 51# but even at that according to the chart I'm slightly underspined.


I shoot 3-28's fine, but.. my shafts are only 27" long, so they work for my setup...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Yep I agree... A 3-28 should be on the weak side for you....maybe even at 51 lbs. That's only a 500 spine shaft.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Yep I agree... A 3-28 should be on the weak side for you....maybe even at 51 lbs. That's only a 500 spine shaft.


So... with me planning to set new marks anyway, I would guess that the easy way to correct this would be to take 1-2# off the limbs, which would be about a half turn on each... unless that upsets the current tune on the bow too much. Before I do anything though I'll get it on an *accurate* scale.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> So... with me planning to set new marks anyway, I would guess that the easy way to correct this would be to take 1-2# off the limbs, which would be about a half turn on each... unless that upsets the current tune on the bow too much. Before I do anything though I'll get it on an *accurate* scale.


You're going to need more than 1 or 2 lbs. That arrow at 29" with a 100 grain point is way on the weak side for that set up.

I would start by measuring to the front of your rest and then cutting your arrows about 1/4" in front of that. That should get them down around 27.25-27.5" of shaft material. Then put in 87 grain points instead of the 100s (but save the 100's just in case). That should get you close...

Don't you have OT2 or AA or TAP? If not, break down and buy OT2 for $25. It should save you from another $150 arrow problem...


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Steve, you know I can get you all the arrows, and archery supplies you need. Only differences between me, and your shop are:
1. I'll save you money
2. I won't let you buy the wrong thing.
Ask Grimace he bought most of his stuff from me. He paid less than any shop around would charge him, and I spend 1/2 an hour on OT2 making sure that he got exactly what he was going to need.
I certainly would not have charged you 150.00 for A/C/C's either. For small purchases you might be better off just running to the shop, but the next time you need something of value, or are unsure about exactly what you need give me a ring. I can even ship to you so you don't have to drive anywhere.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

BOWGOD said:


> Steve, you know I can get you all the arrows, and archery supplies you need. Only differences between me, and your shop are:
> 1. I'll save you money
> 2. I won't let you buy the wrong thing.
> Ask Grimace he bought most of his stuff from me. He paid less than any shop around would charge him, and I spend 1/2 an hour on OT2 making sure that he got exactly what he was going to need.
> I certainly would not have charged you 150.00 for A/C/C's either. For small purchases you might be better off just running to the shop, but the next time you need something of value, or are unsure about exactly what you need give me a ring. I can even ship to you so you don't have to drive anywhere.



That price was shafts, points, and nocks.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> That price was shafts, points, and nocks.


OK but still I wouldn't have let you buy the wrong spine:doh:
Price would have been close (at least by the time I shipped them to ya anyway)


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

BOWGOD said:


> OK but still I wouldn't have let you buy the wrong spine:doh:
> Price would have been close (at least by the time I shipped them to ya anyway)


Yea... these are generally VERY GOOD, and treat me right... so I'm not sure what happened here... except that I didn't bother looking the shafts up myself first.

I will say this, once I got the sight squared awat those arrows did seem to be going where I pointed them.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I just ran your setup on OT2  

Even at 51 lbs your arrow is pretty much off the chart weak  On 51lbs you would pretty much have to cut them down to about 27.5" and run an 87 grain point to be close with a 70 grain point being much better....but your FOC will suck :wink:

Even if your shooting 51lbs or so now....you will probably end up closer to the 55 lbs your used to before long :wink: A 3-39 with 100 grain points will be PERFECT at 27.5-28" 

Best advice IMO.....would be to sell the 3-28s and get some 3-39s :wink:

and even using the Easton chart I get 3-39 for you :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

and I just checked to see what the weather "guessers" have to say....no rain now for the weekend....Keep your fingers crossed boys and girls


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> and I just checked to see what the weather "guessers" have to say....no rain now for the weekend....Keep your fingers crossed boys and girls


Yeah, let's hope they are right. I just need to get back to work on the tweaks I'm making on the S4. I got my Alien back from Hinky this morning, so I spent my time before work today setting it back up. Man I love that bow. I could always shoot a round with pins! lol


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> I just ran your setup on OT2
> 
> Even at 51 lbs your arrow is pretty much off the chart weak  On 51lbs you would pretty much have to cut them down to about 27.5" and run an 87 grain point to be close with a 70 grain point being much better....but your FOC will suck :wink:
> 
> ...


Well... this is all based on what my scale shows my bow poundage to be.
I'll get it checked on a quality scale.

Hey... sticky... need any shafts?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

golfingguy27 said:


> Yeah, let's hope they are right. I just need to get back to work on the tweaks I'm making on the S4. I got my Alien back from Hinky this morning, so I spent my time before work today setting it back up. Man I love that bow. I could always shoot a round with pins! lol


It would be quicker :chortle: You better stick to a scope for now :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

2005Ultramag said:


> Well... this is all based on what my scale shows my bow poundage to be.
> I'll get it checked on a quality scale.
> 
> Hey... sticky... need any shafts?


I hear ya....but either way...51 or 55 or 60....the 28s aren't right. Not even close to right. The 39s will be though. :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> Yeah, let's hope they are right. I just need to get back to work on the tweaks I'm making on the S4. I got my Alien back from Hinky this morning, so I spent my time before work today setting it back up. Man I love that bow. I could always shoot a round with pins! lol


I been shootin mine in the evenings.. gettin it tweaked back in for the upcoming :turkey: season... :tongue: :becky:


2005Ultramag said:


> Well... this is all based on what my scale shows my bow poundage to be.
> I'll get it checked on a quality scale.
> 
> Hey... sticky... need any shafts?


We may be able to work a deal.. I can always use more arrows..  (but the blazers gotta go.. :nono: )  :wink:

Since I shoot a 27" shaft, I can get 3-28's to fly great with 100 up front..


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> I been shootin mine in the evenings.. gettin it tweaked back in for the upcoming :turkey: season... :tongue: :becky:


That's one of the reasons I am starting to shoot mine more. BG tells me he IS taking me deer hunting this coming season, and I would like to try turkeys too. I didn't know you had an Alien.. dontcha love it?


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Rattleman said:


> Your Ride??????????????


Does BHo even have a car...all I ever hear is other people picking him up and driving him around.


I want to be just like him.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> I been shootin mine in the evenings.. gettin it tweaked back in for the upcoming :turkey: season... :tongue: :becky:
> 
> 
> We may be able to work a deal.. I can always use more arrows..  (but the blazers gotta go.. :nono: )  :wink:
> ...


Yep your arrows are getting it done


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> That's one of the reasons I am starting to shoot mine more. BG tells me he IS taking me deer hunting this coming season, and I would like to try turkeys too. I didn't know you had an Alien.. dontcha love it?


Yep.. I have an AlienX now and a Nemesis on order.. won't have that for turkey season (I don't think at this point) but the AX is a killin machine.. it put one in da eye last year at about 23yds.. :chortle: :zip: :becky:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Bobmuley said:


> Does BHo even have a car...all I ever hear is other people picking him up and driving him around.
> 
> 
> I want to be just like him.


What does he need a car for? You have any idea where he has to travel?? :mg: :fear:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Yep.. I have an AlienX now and a Nemesis on order.. won't have that for turkey season (I don't think at this point) but the AX is a killin machine.. it put one in da eye last year at about 23yds.. :chortle: :zip: :becky:


hhmm.. see, I didn't even know there was a spring turkey season until you said something and I looked it up. I guess if I wanted to give hunting a try and do it in a hurry now would be the time. BUT I would have to hurry and get my act together and get whatever supplies I may need and find somebody willing to drag a newbie along. Most likely will end up waiting til fall..


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> hhmm.. see, I didn't even know there was a spring turkey season until you said something and I looked it up. I guess if I wanted to give hunting a try and do it in a hurry now would be the time. BUT I would have to hurry and get my act together and get whatever supplies I may need and find somebody willing to drag a newbie along. Most likely will end up waiting til fall..


Yea, it's a bit soon for turkey if ya ain't ready yet.. :lol:

We don't hunt them in the fall where I hunt.. only in da west of the state.. but the deer will be shakin when Sept 15 arrives here, I can assure you.... :tongue: :becky:

The lease I'm on now doesn't allow guests for deer season, but... I try to keep my options open, so I may have another lease next deer season where I can take a guest.. :wink: :darkbeer:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

I figured it out. The shop sold me shafts for a medium cam, and I didn't question it because I'd never heard that spirals were considered hard cams.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> I figured it out. The shop sold me shafts for a medium cam, and I didn't question it because I'd never heard that spirals were considered hard cams.


When I called Easton a while ago and asked them what the Cam.5 regular cam was considered they told me a MEDIUM cam as far as the Easton Charts were concerned but ANY of the spiral configurations were considered a Hard cam. Also the Solo cams are considered a hard cam. I thought that this is useful information that should be shared.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks Ed, that is important.. and imo, it's usually better to err on the side of caution and be a little stiff, rather than too weak... 

The Easton shaft selector groups single and hard cams together... mediums are a different choice


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Thanks Ed, that is important.. and imo, it's usually better to err on the side of caution and be a little stiff, rather than too weak...


That is good info through out life :embara:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Rattleman said:


> When I called Easton a while ago and asked them what the Cam.5 regular cam was considered they told me a MEDIUM cam as far as the Easton Charts were concerned but ANY of the spiral configurations were considered a Hard cam. Also the Solo cams are considered a hard cam. I thought that this is useful information that should be shared.


So... If I come to AAA Sunday I guess I'll be packing my Cheetahs, or Lightspeeds.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

2005Ultramag said:


> So... If I come to AAA Sunday I guess I'll be packing my Cheetahs, or Lightspeeds.



SCRATCH THAT!

I was messing with the Easton software I downloaded, and I have room to take 1.25" off the shafts and get them OK between 50-55#.... so tonight I'm going to unglue the points, pull them, cut the shafts, and get them ready for Sunday.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> SCRATCH THAT!
> 
> I was messing with the Easton software I downloaded, and I have room to take 1.25" off the shafts and get them OK between 50-55#.... so tonight I'm going to unglue the points, pull them, cut the shafts, and get them ready for Sunday.





psargeant said:


> You're going to need more than 1 or 2 lbs. That arrow at 29" with a 100 grain point is way on the weak side for that set up.
> 
> I would start by measuring to the front of your rest and then cutting your arrows about 1/4" in front of that. That should get them down around 27.25-27.5" of shaft material. Then put in 87 grain points instead of the 100s (but save the 100's just in case). That should get you close...
> 
> Don't you have OT2 or AA or TAP? If not, break down and buy OT2 for $25. It should save you from another $150 arrow problem...





Brown Hornet said:


> I just ran your setup on OT2
> 
> Even at 51 lbs your arrow is pretty much off the chart weak  On 51lbs you would pretty much have to cut them down to about 27.5" and run an 87 grain point to be close with a 70 grain point being much better....but your FOC will suck :wink:
> 
> ...


Didn't we already tell you that yesterday :set1_thinking:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

psargeant said:


> Didn't we already tell you that yesterday :set1_thinking:


Yep... you did, but I was too busy being upset to realize that I still had enough shaft to take that much off .:embara:

What I did today was to close matchbook cover over a shaft, and draw the bow. The back end of the cover was pushed by the rest to just under 2" from the tip of the point. I can easily take 1.25" off.

Getting the glued in tips out is going to be fun though. I used HIT glue.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Chop em and let em eat


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> Yep... you did, but I was too busy being upset to realize that I still had enough shaft to take that much off .:embara:
> 
> What I did today was to close matchbook cover over a shaft, and draw the bow. The back end of the cover was pushed by the rest to just under 2" from the tip of the point. I can easily take 1.25" off.
> 
> Getting the glued in tips out is going to be fun though. I used HIT glue.


I'd go as short as you can get them...and order some 87 grain points from LAS...you're going to end up needing them...

Next time just use the Hot melt that comes with them:doh: 

You might want to cut the shafts down before trying to pull the points if you're going to cut "behind" the point. I've heard that the heat it takes to break the HIT epoxy is pretty high, you don't want to take a chance of ruining those arrows...


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Ok, so my usual "partners" (of my long 2 week career in field archery.. lol) are bailing on me this week. So I will be looking for a group to shoot with at AAA. Anybody willing to take on a newbie let me know. As BG told me when he said he wasn't going to make it, it will be good for me to shoot with some new people and pick up some new tricks.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

golfingguy27 said:


> Ok, so my usual "partners" (of my long 2 week career in field archery.. lol) are bailing on me this week. So I will be looking for a group to shoot with at AAA. Anybody willing to take on a newbie let me know. As BG told me when he said he wasn't going to make it, it will be good for me to shoot with some new people and pick up some new tricks.


Getting with a group has never been difficult for me when I show up alone... which is all the time. Believe me... you'll be fine.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

2005Ultramag said:


> Getting with a group has never been difficult for me when I show up alone... which is all the time. Believe me... you'll be fine.


Oh, I know.. I'm not worried about finding a group to shoot with. I'm just curious if any of the regulars on here have a spot open in a group.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

psargeant said:


> I'd go as short as you can get them...and order some 87 grain points from LAS...you're going to end up needing them...
> 
> Next time just use the Hot melt that comes with them:doh:
> 
> *You might want to cut the shafts down before trying to pull the points if you're going to cut "behind" the point. I've heard that the heat it takes to break the HIT epoxy is pretty high, you don't want to take a chance of ruining those arrows...*


Sage advice.. :thumb: :nod:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> Oh, I know.. I'm not worried about finding a group to shoot with. I'm just curious if any of the regulars on here have a spot open in a group.


We don't usually 'prearrange' groups.. show up and go from there.. :lol: :wink:

I'll be there and I'm sure a few more you know will be as well..  :thumb:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Sage advice.. :thumb: :nod:


That will actually work. I just measured one....and the shank is only 1" or a SMIDGEN longer :wink:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> We don't usually 'prearrange' groups.. show up and go from there.. :lol: :wink:
> 
> I'll be there and I'm sure a few more you know will be as well..  :thumb:


Sounds good to me.. I guess I am used to the last 2 shoots where it was a casual registration and we had to coordinate what we were getting there.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> Sounds good to me.. I guess I am used to the last 2 shoots where it was a casual registration and we had to coordinate what we were getting there.


This'n is a shotgun start, so.. the shooting will begin at 10. You'll already be posted on your starting target when the horn blows.. 

So get there early enough to register, warmup, drink, eat, whatever... :nod:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> This'n is a shotgun start, so.. the shooting will begin at 10. You'll already be posted on your starting target when the horn blows..
> 
> So get there early enough to register, warmup, drink, eat, whatever... :nod:


Yeah, that's what made me ask in the first place. I may spend Saturday night at my mother's place in Glen Burnie so I am closer Sunday morning.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

If the archery guide lists just one starting time, it's usually a shotgun start at that time.. if it's casual, they will normally list like 9-11 or something like that. Some clubs normally use a shotgun start, spread the archers across the field course and then start all at the same time. It works well, as long as you have a target or two between groups.. 

AAA often does a shotgun start. :nod:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> That will actually work. I just measured one....and the shank is only 1" or a SMIDGEN longer :wink:



Thanks Hornet! I'll never get points before Sunday, but with that in mind I can cut them at 1.25", then heat the cut off pieces and pull the points without hurting the shafts.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

2005Ultramag said:


> Thanks Hornet! I'll never get points before Sunday, but with that in mind I can cut them at 1.25", then heat the cut off pieces and pull the points without hurting the shafts.


I may have some 87s around here some place if you need them


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> I may have some 87s around here some place if you need them


What do you think would be more advantageous... the lighter tip 87gr. to decrease the shaft flex, or the heavier 100gr. to maintain the FOC? :noidea:

I could even take some shank off my 100s if I have to.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> What do you think would be more advantageous... the lighter tip 87gr. to decrease the shaft flex, or the heavier 100gr. to maintain the FOC? :noidea:
> 
> I could even take some shank off my 100s if I have to.


Go with the 100's if you can. Better downrange.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

psargeant said:


> I'd go as short as you can get them...and order some 87 grain points from LAS...you're going to end up needing them...
> 
> Next time just use the Hot melt that comes with them:doh:
> 
> You might want to cut the shafts down before trying to pull the points if you're going to cut "behind" the point. I've heard that the heat it takes to break the HIT epoxy is pretty high, you don't want to take a chance of ruining those arrows...


Ain't happening. I cut one off, and the HIT glue isn't letting go after 2 minutes in a candle flame.:mg: Off to the shop for new points.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> What do you think would be more advantageous... the lighter tip 87gr. to decrease the shaft flex, or the heavier 100gr. to maintain the FOC? :noidea:
> 
> I could even take some shank off my 100s if I have to.


Get the 87's...spine match is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more important than FOC, besides Accs don't need the FOC of an all carbon anyway (I shot my best scores in recent history with 3-28s and 87 grain points)...



Rattleman said:


> Go with the 100's if you can. Better downrange.


He's weak...



2005Ultramag said:


> Ain't happening. I cut one off, and the HIT glue isn't letting go after 2 minutes in a candle flame.:mg: Off to the shop for new points.


Be glad you cut them first then...I didn't think you were going to have much luck recovering those points...

Next time use the hot melt Easton gives you in the package with the points:doh::wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

psargeant said:


> Next time use the hot melt Easton gives you in the package with the points:doh::wink:


What he said... :iamwithstupid: :chortle:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Pennysdad and Blondie.. are ya comin out Sunday? :noidea:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

psargeant said:


> Get the 87's...spine match is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more important than FOC, besides Accs don't need the FOC of an all carbon anyway (I shot my best scores in recent history with 3-28s and 87 grain points)...
> 
> He's weak...
> 
> ...



That's why I only cut one shaft first. To try it out.... and the shop had points for every size shaft but mine... and they were out of Lancaster sight tapes too. Just as well. If they'd had 100s I'd have bought them. Looks like I'm going to try to arrive very early Sunday, and get some marks shooting my Lightspeeds on their practice range.



IGluIt4U said:


> What he said... :iamwithstupid: :chortle:


Yea... well... I knew danged well I'd never leave a tip in a target butt, or 3-D animal using the HIT glue because that stuff is some kind of serious glue, and I've lost shafts in the past to people who have... so ....


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> That's why I only cut one shaft first. To try it out.... and the shop had points for every size shaft but mine... and they were out of Lancaster sight tapes too. Just as well. If they'd had 100s I'd have bought them. Looks like I'm going to try to arrive very early Sunday, and get some marks shooting my Lightspeeds on their practice range.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea... well... I knew danged well I'd never leave a tip in a target butt, or 3-D animal using the HIT glue because that stuff is some kind of serious glue, and I've lost shafts in the past to people who have... so ....


True dat.. can't argue.. but.. at the cost of points, I like being able to get em out.. and with broadheads, I can still tune em ol style.. spin the inserts.. :wink:

Heck.. I've done that with ACC's before.. :lol:

If I had enough spares to set you up with half a dozen, I'd bring em to ya.. but I have only a couple of 100's ... :sad:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> True dat.. can't argue.. but.. at the cost of points, I like being able to get em out.. and with broadheads, I can still tune em ol style.. spin the inserts.. :wink:
> 
> Heck.. I've done that with ACC's before.. :lol:
> 
> If I had enough spares to set you up with half a dozen, I'd bring em to ya.. but I have only a couple of 100's ... :sad:


No sweat. These just might end up in your quiver anyway.:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

alright so who is going? I know of some....fill in the rest 

Rattleman
Hornet
Nino
Sticky
Leiter
Grimace
Montigre
Ultramag
PQ


Of course we all know some regulars will be there....but who else

mdbowhunter ......pennysdad....blondstar......bowgod....bees :noidea:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> alright so who is going? I know of some....fill in the rest
> 
> Rattleman
> Hornet
> ...


As far as I know, BG will not be there. He said he was too busy building strings. The reason I will be looking for a new group to shoot with. It may be a little interesting for me tomorrow. We will see how well Archer's Mark works and how accurately my mother measured my peep to pin and peep to arrow for me after I did my tweaking. I'm at her place tonight in Glen Burnie so the drive to AAA will be easy in the morning. I plan to get there by 9 so I can register and check some marks. With the higher anchor and lower peep height, I'm hoping I still have enough clearance under my scope for the 80!


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> As far as I know, BG will not be there. He said he was too busy building strings. The reason I will be looking for a new group to shoot with. It may be a little interesting for me tomorrow. We will see how well Archer's Mark works and how accurately my mother measured my peep to pin and peep to arrow for me after I did my tweaking. I'm at her place tonight in Glen Burnie so the drive to AAA will be easy in the morning. I plan to get there by 9 so I can register and check some marks. With the higher anchor and lower peep height, I'm hoping I still have enough clearance under my scope for the 80!


You do know the real reason that you measure all that stuff is to get a close FPS. If you have a good 30 or 20 and a good 60 you can get all the marks you need.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Rattleman said:


> You do know the real reason that you measure all that stuff is to get a close FPS. If you have a good 30 or 20 and a good 60 you can get all the marks you need.


I could be wrong, but I think it affects more than that.. for example the bunnies. I think innaccurate measurements are a big reason why some people are having problems with the short distances.. ie, when the shot is "inside of parallax" when you start shooting for longer yardages even though you are shooting a shorter shot. But that being said.. I do have a good 20 and a pretty solid (as solid as I could get in todays wind) 60 mark, so I shouldn't be too far off.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

You will be suprised. I have yet to see any numbers be different. If you don't believe me then plug in anybodies 30 and 60 yard mark. Run the calculations. Then give them a random yardage mark and it will be the same as what they have on their scale. ie you give them a 50 yard mark and they move to their 50 mark and I bet they will have the same number. I have given archers a complete set of marks the day of a shoot when they give me their start marks. I have yet to give a bad mark.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

I'll be there before 9.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> alright so who is going? I know of some....fill in the rest
> 
> Rattleman
> Hornet
> ...


Saw Bees today.. he said he has to work tomorrow.. haven't heard from Jay and Lisa.. :noidea:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

2005Ultramag said:


> What do you think would be more advantageous... the lighter tip 87gr. to decrease the shaft flex, or the heavier 100gr. to maintain the FOC? :noidea:
> 
> I could even take some shank off my 100s if I have to.





Rattleman said:


> Go with the 100's if you can. Better downrange.





psargeant said:


> Get the 87's...spine match is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more important than FOC, besides Accs don't need the FOC of an all carbon anyway (I shot my best scores in recent history with 3-28s and 87 grain points)...
> 
> He's weak...
> 
> ...


I just did some FOC calculations.

29.0" + 100gr. = 14.5%FOC

27.5" + 100gr. = 12.2%FOC

27.5" + 85gr. = 6.8%FOC

Isn't being between 12% and 14% considered optimal?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> I just did some FOC calculations.
> 
> 29.0" + 100gr. = 14.5%FOC
> 
> ...


Yes, but.... AA shows that being a pretty weak spine with 100gr points... The Easton calculator doesn't really allow for your exact #'s to be put in.... and I trust it more than AA.. :lol:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> alright so who is going? I know of some....fill in the rest
> 
> Rattleman
> Hornet
> ...


Thanks for thinking about me Hornet. Sorry...can't make it.  I'll be on a plane heading to the left coast tomorrow afternoon.

Good Luck to all!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Grimace you don't have to "wonder" if your going to get clearance....you shouldn't have an iussue first off :wink: just move your dight to 60 yds then add roughly 20 more yds.

Ulramag...ACCs aren't all carbon shafts....they don't need to be that high in F0C.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Grimace you don't have to "wonder" if your going to get clearance....you shouldn't have an iussue first off :wink: just move your dight to 60 yds then add roughly 20 more yds.
> 
> Ulramag...ACCs aren't all carbon shafts....they don't need to be that high in F0C.


well, I have a mark for 80 with AM. The arrow sits below the sight, assuming it doesn't come out too nock high.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Well, if'n it comes out too nock high, I'm sure the scope will coax it back down a bit... :zip:  :wink:

(note to self.. don't get anywhere behind that 80 target when Grimace is up at the line)


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

sorry guys, we will not be there, just got my bow yesterday, don't even have my arrows fletched! Should be ready in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

blondstar said:


> sorry guys, we will not be there, just got my bow yesterday, don't even have my arrows fletched! Should be ready in a couple of weeks.


That's ok....we ended up not making it due to sick kiddies ukey:

But it shouldn't take you a "couple weeks" to get the setup going......fletch the arrows today...actually those should have already been done. Tune it up and get going....


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> That's ok....we ended up not making it due to sick kiddies ukey:
> 
> But it shouldn't take you a "couple weeks" to get the setup going......fletch the arrows today...actually those should have already been done. Tune it up and get going....


What a messed up day!:thumbs_do:thumbs_do

This morning I'm thinking Lightspeeds... ACCs... ???

Grabbed both, and put them all in the truck. Took the lightspeeds to the practice range, and shot in a 20, and a 50, threw on a tape, walked over to 80, and shot an arrow just out at 3, so... the marks were good to go... except I couldn't get a good tight group going all day... didn't shoot a single 20, and lost one arrow to a tree, and two in the dirt due to to early releases. :angry:

Sticky started calling me "Hornet".


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Ahh.. don't feel too bad.. or at least alone.. I shot two 0's and one 3 due to mis-setting my sight.. again..  and shot my lowest score of the season, but... it was a challenging day, a bit breezy, but mostly.. cold!!  I think it was about the 7th or 8th target before I could really feel my fingers working.. :chortle: :chortle:

So, if I had to have a less than average day, this was a goodun.. :wink: :darkbeer:

We missed many of the regulars.. Hornet, Nino, Pennysdad, Blondstar, Montigre, MdBowhunter, Krys and Jest.... hopefully next weekend... TA, be there!! :lol: :tongue:


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

BowtechKid07 is always lookin for some light and underspined arrows, maybe you can sell em off and recoup some of your funds. :noidea:





2005Ultramag said:


> Interesting. I just paid over $150 for those, and let my shop advise me on them.... and I just rechecked the weight. It's actually 51# but even at that according to the chart I'm slightly underspined.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> We missed many of the regulars.. Hornet, Nino, Pennysdad, Blondstar, Montigre, MdBowhunter, Krys and Jest.... hopefully next weekend... TA, be there!! :lol: :tongue:




I see how it is. You didn't miss me

I wish I could have been there though. I'm just too dang busy to do anything other than build strings 16 hours a day. I was hoping to go home for my Birthday this week, but it doesn't look like that will be a possibility either. Hopefully I can get caught up enough to sneak off, and shoot a round next week end.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> Ahh.. don't feel too bad.. or at least alone.. I shot two 0's and one 3 due to mis-setting my sight.. again..  and shot my lowest score of the season, but... it was a challenging day, a bit breezy, but mostly.. cold!!  I think it was about the 7th or 8th target before I could really feel my fingers working.. :chortle: :chortle:
> 
> So, if I had to have a less than average day, this was a goodun.. :wink: :darkbeer:
> 
> We missed many of the regulars.. Hornet, Nino, Pennysdad, Blondstar, Montigre, MdBowhunter, Krys and Jest.... hopefully next weekend... TA, be there!! :lol: :tongue:


Yup... if they ever wanted to really kick our butts today would have definitely been the day to do it.:wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> I see how it is. You didn't miss me
> 
> I wish I could have been there though. I'm just too dang busy to do anything other than build strings 16 hours a day. I was hoping to go home for my Birthday this week, but it doesn't look like that will be a possibility either. Hopefully I can get caught up enough to sneak off, and shoot a round next week end.


Dammm.. I KNEW I was gonna leave a few off da list..  :doh: :wink:

Next Sunday at Tuscarora.. a fun course, challenging and the site of States this year I think (field/hunter) :thumb:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

BOWGOD said:


> I see how it is. You didn't miss me
> 
> I wish I could have been there though. I'm just too dang busy to do anything other than build strings 16 hours a day. I was hoping to go home for my Birthday this week, but it doesn't look like that will be a possibility either. Hopefully I can get caught up enough to sneak off, and shoot a round next week end.


We were talking about you, and the big event this Summer numerous times today. 

Missing you at the range, and your pretty lady too just goes without saying.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> Yup... if they ever wanted to really kick our butts today would have definitely been the day to do it.:wink:


:nod: :embara:

But.. as it stands... STICKY IS STILL UNDEFEATED.. through three field shoots...(amongst those in his groups) :tongue: :becky:


----------



## ArchmdFaulk (Jul 5, 2009)

*1st Field/hunter shoot at AAA*

Had a great time today. AAA has a nice range it let me shoot a 547 today.
The other three guys I shot with did well also.
Thanks AAA
Matt


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

ArchmdFaulk said:


> Had a great time today. AAA has a nice range it let me shoot a 547 today.
> The other three guys I shot with did well also.
> Thanks AAA
> Matt


Congrats on the great score!:thumbs_up

The lay of the land there, along with the bridges, and wooden walkways makes for some challenging targets.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

We had 29 3Ders and 29 Dot shooters. I only know a few scores so please feel free to post what you shot or what you know.

BOWPRK (Joe M) 549
DNCX (Nelson M.) 526
Rattleman (Ed B.) 533
Sling Shot (Randy M.) 542
Woodchucker (Mike K.) 531

The weather could have been better (or worse) Cool and breezy. I really want to thanks all of you who shot our course today. Thanks for the Va. contingent. Let us know about your upcoming shoots so we can get a vanful and payback the favor. If anyone had any shoot thrus please let me know so we can get them repaired before our next shoot in May.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Rattleman said:


> We had 29 3Ders and 29 Dot shooters. I only know a few scores so please feel free to post what you shot or what you know.
> 
> BOWPRK (Joe M) 549
> DNCX (Nelson M.) 526
> ...


I shot a super crappy 478.:thumbs_do

No shoot throughs. Target butts were tough, and tight,


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Ya know, it's funny how our perspectives change.. Sticky came off the course saying what a sucky day we all had, yet I shot a new PB. While my score (501), isn't anything to brag about by any means, I have improved from a 460 at Norva, to a 485 at 2 Rivers, to the 501 today. I am not disappointed in the least. If I can keep the improving going, I will be shooting respectable scores and at least able to hang with a few of you guys by the end of the summer. I'm just hoping the "plateau" doesn't come any time soon. I think I now have a bow setup that I am not going to touch for a while. I can now start "becoming one" with my bow, and learning more what works for me and what doesn't. I'm about as excited about a 501 as anybody could be.. lol


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> Ya know, it's funny how our perspectives change.. Sticky came off the course saying what a sucky day we all had, yet I shot a new PB. While my score (501), isn't anything to brag about by any means, I have improved from a 460 at Norva, to a 485 at 2 Rivers, to the 501 today. I am not disappointed in the least. If I can keep the improving going, I will be shooting respectable scores and at least able to hang with a few of you guys by the end of the summer. I'm just hoping the "plateau" doesn't come any time soon. I think I now have a bow setup that I am not going to touch for a while. I can now start "becoming one" with my bow, and learning more what works for me and what doesn't. I'm about as excited about a 501 as anybody could be.. lol


Good shooting keep it going


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Rattleman said:


> Good shooting keep it going


Thanks.. good meeting you bye the way.. always cool to put a face with the screennames on here.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> Ya know, it's funny how our perspectives change.. Sticky came off the course saying what a sucky day we all had, yet I shot a new PB. While my score (501), isn't anything to brag about by any means, I have improved from a 460 at Norva, to a 485 at 2 Rivers, to the 501 today. I am not disappointed in the least. If I can keep the improving going, I will be shooting respectable scores and at least able to hang with a few of you guys by the end of the summer. I'm just hoping the "plateau" doesn't come any time soon. I think I now have a bow setup that I am not going to touch for a while. I can now start "becoming one" with my bow, and learning more what works for me and what doesn't. I'm about as excited about a 501 as anybody could be.. lol


Grimace.. sorry to rain on your parade, you did shoot well today.. and dispelled the rumors I'd heard of you being the slow one.. :lol: We kept up a good pace, slowed in the last half to keep behind the group in front a bit, and you didn't miss a beat.. and shot dang well.. :thumb: :cheers:

I was tellin Hornet on the phone this evening... (we gotta watch out for this guy) :nod:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Rattleman said:


> We had 29 3Ders and 29 Dot shooters. I only know a few scores so please feel free to post what you shot or what you know.
> 
> BOWPRK (Joe M) 549
> DNCX (Nelson M.) 526
> ...


Updated a few...  

Ed, the course was in awesome shape, thanks to all who worked hard to get it that way... I know it was a mess after this winter we had.. and an awesome turnout for the 3d'rs.. who were lackin in the past.. :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Grimace.. sorry to rain on your parade, you did shoot well today.. and dispelled the rumors I'd heard of you being the slow one.. :lol: We kept up a good pace, slowed in the last half to keep behind the group in front a bit, and you didn't miss a beat.. and shot dang well.. :thumb: :cheers:
> 
> I was tellin Hornet on the phone this evening... (we gotta watch out for this guy) :nod:


Naa.. you didn't rain on my parade.. I know how you meant it. And I know that 501 in the big picture is a sucky score, but for my third shoot ever and just picking up a bow about 3 months ago for the first time since about 9-10 years ago, I think it's respectable. And as long as I keep improving and that dreaded plateau doesn't happen too fast, I will be tickled purple.. lol


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> Naa.. you didn't rain on my parade.. I know how you meant it. And I know that 501 in the big picture is a sucky score, but for my third shoot ever and just picking up a bow about 3 months ago for the first time since about 9-10 years ago, I think it's respectable. And as long as I keep improving and that dreaded plateau doesn't happen too fast, I will be tickled purple.. lol


 You been movin up every shoot.. better than 10-15 per round.. at that rate Hinky best be watchin out at the Corn shoot or he'll be shootin off with you!! :mg: :bolt:

Keep workin on the game.. the progress may slow a bit, but you can keep it moving in the right direction.. :thumb:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> You been movin up every shoot.. better than 10-15 per round.. at that rate Hinky best be watchin out at the Corn shoot or he'll be shootin off with you!! :mg: :bolt:
> 
> Keep workin on the game.. the progress may slow a bit, but you can keep it moving in the right direction.. :thumb:


lol.. I don't think Hinky has anything to worry about any time soon, but it would be funny as all hell to beat him with his old bow..


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> lol.. I don't think Hinky has anything to worry about any time soon, but it would be funny as all hell to beat him with his old bow..


   :darkbeer:


----------



## BOWPRK (May 25, 2002)

Good shooting Grimace[you gotta ease up on the purple]NOW dont change anything just shot it:wink:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

BOWPRK said:


> Good shooting Grimace[you gotta ease up on the purple]NOW dont change anything just shot it:wink:


thanks.. trust me, I have NO plans of changing anything else right now.. including the PURPLE...


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Good shooting today Joe. You should have picked up the Hoyt a long time ago


----------



## BOWPRK (May 25, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> Good shooting today Joe. You should have picked up the Hoyt a long time ago


Thanks as far as picking up the Hoyt you know old habits are hard to break


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

BOWPRK said:


> Thanks as far as picking up the Hoyt you know old habits are hard to break


Now for the big question...Are you sleping in the shed or are you allowed back in the house??:wink:


----------



## BOWPRK (May 25, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> Now for the big question...Are you sleping in the shed or are you allowed back in the house??:wink:


NAH Im in the house did not get any dishes or bad names thrown at me this time I stayed away from the:darkbeer: an went home


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

BOWPRK said:


> NAH Im in the house did not get any dishes or bad names thrown at me this time I stayed away from the:darkbeer: an went home


Smart man.. :thumb: :cheers: :chortle:


----------



## BOWPRK (May 25, 2002)

:behindsof:brick:Not all the time you would think she would be use to it by now:dontknow:


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

how come this thread isnt on the first page of the general section?:noidea:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

rock monkey said:


> how come this thread isnt on the first page of the general section?:noidea:


The general page is too confusing for us DOT shooters.:wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Rattleman said:


> The general page is too confusing for us DOT shooters.:wink:


 :amen:


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i was just wonderin. every form of archery has a place here.....just curious as to why some are more special than others.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

rock monkey said:


> i was just wonderin. every form of archery has a place here.....just curious as to why some are more special than others.


Well, sometimes it's an uphill battle.. seems the Field Archers are a more considerate group.. :noidea:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

rock monkey said:


> i was just wonderin. every form of archery has a place here.....just curious as to why some are more special than others.


Well for me I find that the Field Forum is smaller and things are easier to find. These are the people that I want to talk to. I have more in common with these archers then those in the "Hows my form" Section


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

sorry if it seems a little snotty, but i thought rules apply to ALL, not almost.

im really thinkin about changin my name to 'badger', it has dual meanings


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

rock monkey said:


> sorry if it seems a little snotty, but i thought rules appy to ALL, not almost.
> 
> im really thinkin about changin my name to 'badger', it has dual meanings


Sorry not sure what you mean.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Rock Monkey the link that you sent me as a PM would not load up.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> I just did some FOC calculations.
> 
> 29.0" + 100gr. = 14.5%FOC
> 
> ...


Forget about FOC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Optimal for FOC is whatever gives you a *good spine match*, that is way more important...

Hornet and I have both told you that those ACCs will fly just fine with the 87 grain points...stop over thinking it...An ACC just doesn't need as much FOC as an all carbon...you'll be fine.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

golfingguy27 said:


> Naa.. you didn't rain on my parade.. I know how you meant it. And I know that 501 in the big picture is a sucky score, but for my third shoot ever and just picking up a bow about 3 months ago for the first time since about 9-10 years ago, I think it's respectable. And as long as I keep improving and that dreaded plateau doesn't happen too fast, I will be tickled purple.. lol


Todd... I was shocked to learn that this was your third field shoot. That being the case there's not a danged thing that's "sucky" about a 501. It took me the better part of last summer to crack that 500 mark.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

2005Ultramag said:


> Todd... I was shocked to learn that this was your third field shoot. That being the case there's not a danged thing that's "sucky" about a 501. It took me the better part of last summer to crack that 500 mark.


Thanks.. I'm very happy with my progress so far. I just won't be totally happy until I can at least hang with the local gang and give them a run for their crispies...


----------

